# Wading with the Front; Seadrift, TX. 10/15-10/16/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Everybody knows fishing on the Middle Coast has been phenomenal, but the aggressiveness of the pre-front bite never gets old. Topwaters to gold spoons, anything you threw out got destroyed. Starting to see a few more schools of reds. The last school we chased today looked like they belonged in LA. Most all the fish were released today, except 5-6 for dinner.

Little tougher today with a stiff NE wind. We stayed in the bait all day, but couldn't ever catch more than a couple per stop. Days like this can be a grind sometimes. Blame it on the pressure, the wind, the temps, but sometimes these fish just lock up. Had to try and repeat day one, and none of us wanted to sit at home! Lol


----------

